# 1954 Schwinn Streamliner Restoration



## Uni-Bike Lou (May 21, 2020)

Hey Guys, I purchased this 54 Schwinn Streamliner a couple years ago. It was all sandblasted. The rims were still painted, but very rough looking. The bike wasn’t assembled, but sold as parts. Originally I was going to build a Rat Rod, but a couple guys from theCabe (Wes Pinchot and Unicycle Red) sold me some nice Schwinn parts. That made me want to restore to original.

I lost some of the photos I took earlier so the following photos are after I started my restoration.









I chose green because it’s my wife’s favorite color and my mom’s favorite color.

Here are some painted parts.









The rack is a reproduction.



Painted the rims and bought Duro brick white tires.












So for this project has been great. Always learn a tons of stuff on every project.


----------



## 1817cent (May 21, 2020)

Looks like a fun project.  Good luck getting it all put together.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks 1817cent.

Fellow caber ADReese helped me with the Truss Rods and Tuscankid helped me with NOS Delta Rocket Ray.

I’m almost done, but need to finish the tank.



The Emerald Green turned out great


----------



## tuscankid (Jul 5, 2020)

WOW and WOW!! Looks great.
The headlight looks perfect on your bike!
Steve, (Tuscankid), well actually, I am an Old Fart.
These beautiful vintage/classic bikes bring back the kid in me!


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks Steve. We’re all kids I this site.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 5, 2020)

Looks sweet , nice job , turned out great !


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2020)

Bike looks great but just wondering why you didn't find a Schwinn rack before painting as that one's not a repo but a generic aftermarket ?, og ones are around for pretty cheap.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 6, 2020)

HEY LOUIS,
LOOKING GOOD!
NICE PAINT JOB!


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jul 6, 2020)

Mrg At first I was Going to build a rat rod then decided org. Once the swap meet open up again I’m going to get an original rack.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks Wes


----------



## mrg (Jul 7, 2020)

Ck this rack @Uni-Bike Lou posted here in parts for sale.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2020)

Very nice, great looking bike!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Thanks 1817cent.
> 
> Fellow caber ADReese helped me with the Truss Rods and Tuscankid helped me with NOS Delta Rocket Ray.
> 
> ...



Very nice! that is quite a "looker".


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks rollfaster and bikemonkey!


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks mrg, I just pm bob for the rear carrier.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Sep 16, 2020)

Well, I finally finished this project!

I bought an original rear carrier and had a couple of opportunities to buy an original tank, but ended up passing on them. Then I pulled the trigger to buy one and the seller doesn’t respond to me for about four days. I become impatient and buy a chrome repo from Memory Lane. Seller felt bad, but lesson learned. Wait until you hear back.

I love Chrome so I couldn’t paint the entire tank. I painted the tank like a Phantom tank.

Now I’m looking for a new project.


----------



## phantom (Sep 16, 2020)

Beautiful job......That seat may be comfortable but just seems out of place.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks. Eventually I’ll get a seat.


----------



## Mymando (Sep 16, 2020)

Awesome job, great pun striped rims!!


----------



## Mymando (Sep 16, 2020)

Sorry pin striped


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks, it take patience and time. Well worth it.


----------

